# 2008 coding for cpt 93307



## pducharme (Jun 13, 2009)

I am wanting to send corrected claims to get payment for 93307 in 2008.  When it was billed with 93320,93325,93350,93015 - all cpts paid except 93307.  I just started with cardiology the past month or so and not sure about 2008 codes.  Did you use 51 or 59 modifier?

All suggestions appreciated!  Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 13, 2009)

The notation in my book states do not code the 93307 with 93320, 93321, 93325  and if I am remebering correctly this same note existed in the 2008 version.


----------



## Salemcoder (Jun 13, 2009)

*93307*

The 93307 would have been bundled in the 93350.  In 2008 93307 (transthoracic echo) could be billed with 93320 & 93325 (Doppler and color flow), but in 2009 those three codes are bundled into 93306.  Good Luck!

Luann


----------



## pducharme (Jun 15, 2009)

*bundling for 93307*

Thanks so much, I had neglected to mention that 93350 and 93015 were also billed.  You have helped to solve this for me!


----------

